# Нестабильность шейного отдела



## Мама Ира (16 Апр 2010)

Добрый день! Дочери 7 лет. 

Сделали рентген шейного отдела, определяется следующее: при сгибании определяется смещение тел С2-С3 на 2,5-2 мм кпереди, при разгибании определяется смещение тел С2-С3 на 2,5-1,5 мм кзади. Боковая масса С1 позвонка симметричны. 

Диагноз: признаки нестабильности шейного отдела. 

Вопрос, опасно ли это, как надо лечить и можно ли продолжить заниматься спортивной гимнастикой. Спасибо.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (17 Апр 2010)

Мама Ира написал(а):
			
		

> Добрый день! Дочери 7 лет. Сделали рентген шейного отдела, определяется следующее: при сгибании определяется смещение тел С2-С3 на 2,5-2 мм кпереди, при разгибании определяется смещение тел С2-С3 на 2,5-1,5 мм кзади. Боковая масса С1 позвонка симметричны. Диагноз: признаки нестабильности шейного отдела.  Вопрос, опасно ли это …



Связочный аппарат в норме обеспечивает относительно небольшую подвижность между позвонками: горизонтальные смещения сочленяющихся позвонков не превышают 3-5 мм, а угловые наклоны не более 10°. Перемещения, измеряемые по промежутку вышележащего позвонка, между задненижним углом верхнего позвонка и задневерхним углом нижнего не превышают 3-5 мм. Увеличение этого расстояния _при соответствующей клинике_ позволяет установить гипермобильность вышележащего позвонка. Угол между линиями, проведенными по нижним краям тел позвонков, превышающий 11°, свидетельствует о гипермобильности _в сочетании с клиникой_ или возможности ожидания нестабильности.

*Но следует учитывать *тот факт, что в норме для шейного отдела позвоночника избыточная подвижность определяется действием двух факторов: _возраста_ и _локализации позвонка_. Амплитуда подвижности позвоночника у детей превышает амплитуду подвижности у взрослых. Амплитуда смещения позвонков С1 и С2 при сгибании составляет 4 мм, а при разгибании – 2 мм. Повышенная подвижность сегмента С2–С3 наблюдается до возраста 8 лет. У детей избыточная подвижность наблюдается в верхнешейном отделе позвоночника в 65% случаев, что связано с отсутствием межпозвонкового диска на уровне С1–С2. У детей наиболее подвижным является сегмент С2–С3. Нарушения на этом уровне диагностируются в 52% случаев нестабильности позвоночника. 

*Таким образом*: 


*Изменения, выявленные при проведении рентгенографии можно интерпретировать как вариант нормы* (рентгенологичской). Но следует помнить, что инструментальные и лабораторные исследования не должно «идти» впереди человека. 

*Любые изменения, выявленные при диагностических процедурах должны интерпретироваться только при наличии клинических данных*. Без клинической картины, большинство методов исследования не являются решающими для вынесения заключения о наличии у  человека того или иного диагноза  и тем более не являются решающими в вопросах назначения лечения. 

*Предоставленные Вами данные рентгенографии шейного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами не являются достаточными* для вынесения окончательного заключения о «локальном ортопедическом статусе» Вашей дочери.



			
				Мама Ира написал(а):
			
		

> Вопрос …, как надо лечить и можно ли продолжить заниматься спортивной гимнастикой. Спасибо.



Лечить необходимо не данные (результаты), полученные при рентгенологическом исследовании, а человека, при условии, что у него имеются отклонения в функционировании органов и систем, которые мешают бытовой, образовательной и социальной деятельности или таковое отсутствует, но при отсутствии лечения, выявленные патологические изменения при проведении диагностических процедур могут привести в будущем к опасным последствиям для здоровья и/или несут риск для жизни. 

Приведенная Вами информация не обязывает врача к назначению лечения. Более точное и соответствующее действительности заключение невозможно дать, поскольку отсутствуют другие обязательные данные относительно соматического, ортопедического, неврологического статуса Ваше дочери, а также жалобы и др. информация, которая учитывается при определении необходимости лечения. Соответственно и рекомендации о возможности посещения занятий спортивной гимнастикой дать затруднительно. Думаю, что Вам необходимо положиться в этом вопросе на Ваших врачей по месту жительства (педиатр, ортопед, невролог) и/или врача, осуществляющего контроль за детьми в спортивной организации, которую посещает Ваша дочь.

*PS*: Это мое мнение, как невролога, но думаю что Вам стоит еще узнать мнение и врачей других специальностей (вертебрологи, педиатры, ортопеды, реабилитологи и др.).


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (17 Апр 2010)

Мнение полностью совпадаетaiwan


----------



## Анжелика Оздемир (15 Апр 2013)

Здравствуйте моей малышке 2,5 мес и ей поставили подобный диагноз : нестабильность шейного отдела позвоночника С2 от С3 на 2,9 мм. Она очень часто капризничает и громко кричит по непонятной причине. Накормленная и чистая,животик уже отболел и все это происходила иначе. Как нам лечится и могут ли быть у нее головные боли,вследствие чего она так плачет?


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (15 Апр 2013)

Конечно правильно выложить снимки. Но говорить о нестабильности 2,9 мм у ребенка 2,5 месяца можно только в глубоком тяжелом бреду.Даже в более позднем детском возрасте нормой являются и бОльшие величыны. Любопытно, на основании чего назначали рентген шейного отдела? Ваш вопрос скорее к педиатру. Ну и, на всякий случай. То, что дети плачут, это норма.


----------



## Анжелика Оздемир (15 Апр 2013)




----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (15 Апр 2013)

Уважаемая Анжелика. Узи не является стандартом исследования позвоночника вообще и нестабильности в частности. Но как уже сказано, даже приведенные величины свидетельствуют, что нестабильности нет.


----------



## Анжелика Оздемир (15 Апр 2013)

Из-за того что педиатр и невропатолог не смогли поставить диагноз,нам назначили УЗИ головы и шеи.Я понимаю,что дети плачут,но так же как исторически кричит мой ребенок,я никого не слышала уже не понимаю как ей помочь!Если кричит,значит что-то болит,а сейчас и есть нормально не может,отказывается от груди, приходится сцеживать молоко и кормить из бутылочки и срыгивает очень много понос у нас вторую неделю! Зубы еще рано,когда болел живот изгибалась,сейчас просто исторически кричит в перерывах между едой и сном(
Добавлено: Apr 15, 2013 6:36 PM
А что по поводу массажа посоветуете?С какого возраста малышам рекомендуют профессиональный массаж?


----------



## doclega (18 Апр 2013)

ужас. ...По Узи ставят нестабильность. ....Я ошибаюсь ,или это медицинская софистика?
Олег Владимирович, а можно ссылку на информацию которую Вы скопипастили


----------



## Анжелика Оздемир (19 Апр 2013)

Я кстати тоже видела эту информацию в интернете Вы согласны с О.В.?


----------

